# The most horrifying workplace safety video of all time



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 26, 2011)

Just as a warning: After watching this I curled into a ball in the corning crying. 

As my friend Kevin said: "it's the grindhouse film of safety films".

YouTube - Safety Video


----------



## Les (Mar 26, 2011)

OMG that song... And those screams. Just... Wow...


GGGWWWAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh. My. LEUIWHDJKNASCMX.

I really don't know what to say. Half of me wants to laugh at the awfulness of the video, but still... holy crap.


----------



## chausman (Mar 26, 2011)

tha..wha...they..wh..ho.UGH eek...

*goes to find something happy to watch*


----------



## NickVon (Mar 26, 2011)

chausman said:


> tha..wha...they..wh..ho.UGH eek...
> 
> *goes to find something happy to watch*


 
uh..... uh...... a whoa,..... wow

Okay gona go watch some My Little Ponies now, thanks for that.


----------



## cpf (Mar 26, 2011)

Ooooohhh gosh.


----------



## MPowers (Mar 26, 2011)

Fact folks, that's the real world of unknowing, ignoring or "working around" safety procedures

As the old adage says, "Safety is NO accident, work on it!".


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 26, 2011)

As bizarre as it was, it did have a good demo on why you don't belt to a structure while in a lift.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes but did you watch Klaus and the forklift safety video? Your silly little American safety video is nothing compared to what those messed up German's call safety training. It starts out slow, but trust me, hang in there it's worth it. 

Warning: Video is at least PG-13 if not R for bad 80's slasher film violence and gore.

GO KLAUS GO!


----------



## seanandkate (Mar 26, 2011)

And gafftaper wins. Hands down. No contest.

Wow . . . just . . . wow . . .


----------



## Footer (Mar 26, 2011)

I love it... Made by ERI Videos "Videos for Safety Meetings".

Since when did "safety meetings" have anything to do with safety? In fact, I can recall a few where the exact opposite happened!

Now, I need to go have a safety meeting.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 26, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Yes but did you watch Klaus and the forklift safety video? Your silly little American safety video is nothing compared to what those messed up German's call safety training. It starts out slow, but trust me, hang in there it's worth it.
> 
> Warning: Video is at least PG-13 if not R for bad 80's slasher film violence and gore.
> 
> GO KLAUS GO!


 
I'm sorry gafftaper, while Klaus has amazing circumstances, it doesn't have the song that haunts my dreams.


----------



## CSCTech (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow..not much else to say


----------



## chausman (Mar 26, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I'm sorry gafftaper, while Klaus has amazing circumstances, it doesn't have the song that haunts my dreams.


 
Then we better add it!


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 26, 2011)

I too wish to find a corner and crawl up into a ball after watching those, particularly the first video...


----------



## cpf (Mar 27, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Yes but did you watch Klaus and the forklift safety video? Your silly little American safety video is nothing compared to what those messed up German's call safety training. It starts out slow, but trust me, hang in there it's worth it.
> 
> Warning: Video is at least PG-13 if not R for bad 80's slasher film violence and gore.
> 
> GO KLAUS GO!


 I wouldn't want to work at a place that showed _that_ video...


----------



## CSCTech (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't want to work any job that has risks such as those :neutral:

Especially the risk of being sliced in half with a fork lift


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 27, 2011)

CSCTech said:


> I don't want to work any job that has risks such as those :neutral:
> 
> Especially the risk of being sliced in half with a fork lift


 
Then don't work anywhere (while they are extreme it can and probably will at some point happen). Again since we are very safe we get out of having to be chopped in half with a fork lift (slicing involves a blade this is just extreme pressure on a centralized area.)


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 27, 2011)

I know of of two guys that lost legs to forklift accidents, both in the last few years. One, I'm not sure what happened but the second, a guy was reading paperwork and was just sitting there with his leg dangling off the side of the machine. Another guy comes around the corner and slams into him pinning him between the back of the two lifts. It doesn't take long for stupid things to lead to horrible results.


----------



## erichart (Mar 27, 2011)

This is like "Final Destination" in the workplace, done in the seventies. It's like horror movies of that time; though the gore is less realistic, it's somehow more gut-wrenching. Despite all that, am I weird to admit the ending made me a bit teary-eyed?


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 27, 2011)

we had to watch the entire first video the first week of wood shop class in high school.


----------

